# Audio Editor Software



## D. Paul (Sep 29, 2007)

I am beginning to do audio recordings and am very much a novice creating and editing Mp3. I've done hundreds of micro-cassette recordings which, of course, can be easily re-recorded when a mistake is made. 

Of the thousands of editing programs, can anyone suggest a good, basic one? Is there a digital recording device that allows to stop/re-start or overwrite mid-file?


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Sep 29, 2007)

I am using audacity to record cassette, very satisified so far, and it's free!

You can go to download.com to search for it or other software.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Sep 29, 2007)

I also use Audacity. I rip a lot of old vinyl and cassettes to MP3 using my iRiver iHP-120, and then use Audacity to clean them up and dissect them into individual songs.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 29, 2007)

The Ayes have it - Audacity.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 30, 2007)

I just downloaded Audacity - 

I'm using it to make some mp3s from some stuff on cassettes. What settings do you guys use to make the quality good and the file size reasonable?


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Sep 30, 2007)

I am using 44100Hz sample rate mono, bit rate 56. It's about 24 Mb for an one hour recording. You can adjust the bit rate to change the size of the file. I connect my cassette player to the mic-in of my computer, and adjust the volume of the cassette player so that it's around 50% most of the time.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 30, 2007)

aleksanderpolo said:


> I am using 44100Hz sample rate mono, bit rate 56. It's about 24 Mb for an one hour recording. You can adjust the bit rate to change the size of the file. I connect my cassette player to the mic-in of my computer, and adjust the volume of the cassette player so that it's around 50% most of the time.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 30, 2007)

aleksanderpolo said:


> I am using 44100Hz sample rate mono, bit rate 56. It's about 24 Mb for an one hour recording. You can adjust the bit rate to change the size of the file. I connect my cassette player to the mic-in of my computer, and adjust the volume of the cassette player so that it's around 50% most of the time.



Perfect. Thanks. I had Audacity downloaded prior to my Post and question but did not realize I could record from cassette. You make no reference to the type of cassette you use; I have many micro-cassettes. Do you think it's possible with a Micro recorder? I'll need a special jack, yes?


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a regular cassette recorder, so I use a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable to connect the output of the recorder to the mic-in of the computer. I guess you can have a similar setup with the right audio cable?


----------

